# Building Grow Box From The Ground Up DIY



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

First, let us say hi, hello, and hey!  As seem to be a lot of newbies out there, we are a grow virgins.  It will be on a small scale.  I do have a few questions though;

1. Our thoughts are to get a plexiglass sheet and have a hardware store cut to our specifications.  Then we'll proceed to make an octagonal shaped grow box. Deminsions are roughly 2 x 4  (Will add pictures as it comes along.)

2.  I figure since most small producers use cfls it wouldn't hurt to go with, two 42w, equivilent to 150w incandescent.  (I hope I'm quoting right. )

3.  We are then going to place reflective mylar around 2/3's of the inside of the plexiglass, top to "almost" bottom.  Or should we just place it fully in the box?

4.  Two cpu fans, (one for internal, one for external.)

5.  Handmade intake, and outtake ports /w internal, and external filters.
    Would a basic hepa filter be good in one, or both cases?  Answers, please.  

So, for first time growers, whaddya think?  Q& maybe A.  lol


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a design posted just like this, seeing you building this kind of a newbie setup will be most appreciated though, you'll need much more light... Least 10 lights...


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

I have read on this site and others, that two cfl bulbs would do the trick.  They say it'll take a bit longer than using an HID, and this is just a small grow box.  Thanks for the info, we'll take all we can get.  LAter!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

You'll need at least 24,000 lumens, for a success...


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, we'll take that into consideration.  I just wouldn't know how to go about placing ten cfls into the top of our box.  Any ideas?  Thanx!  LAter!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

You can make shelves and add L shaped panels to each side so you can place CFLs on the shelves and move them as you desire, one step at a time as your plants grow. All the wirings will be placed on the top of the shelf connecting to a central wire so you are totally safe and sound.


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

I get where you're goin!  Nifty idea!  Dude I'm really liking this site.  Anything else you wanna add, please feel free.  Thanx again.  LAter!


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 24, 2008)

this is not a DIY post. So i will move it to another forum.


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry.  We didn't know.  It is a DIY thread, for us, but I really didn't know where to set it up.  Thanks.  Where was it sent to?  LAter!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

Let me design it with colours and such and post it. It may take some time, I'll try to finish as soon as possible. In this design, I'll use lamps similar to T5s, long tubes.


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 24, 2008)

That's what my buddy is talking about doing.  I thought we could coat the outside of the box with a matte black paint, and then he'd have some texture to put whatever he wanted on it.


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds cool!
                   Welcome to MP,Cant wait to see the pics.  Lumens will determine your success, the more the better!! Peace and Love!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

It is 01:17am here so please forgive me for not adding much information on the screen shots, you can download Google SketchUp for free and get measurements from the model. You may need to add or remove lights to the model, I'd recommend adding side lights, housing of those lights can also be a shelf holder. Holes are 8cm wide, enough to place a case fan, one exhaust and one intake. 






















View attachment Flowering.zip


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 25, 2008)

Who knew you could find such a close knit family, on the web?  Thanks, yet again.  I'm gonna print that off and give it to my buddy.  LAter!


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 25, 2008)

It's send to: Growroom Setup and Design forum.

It's not really a tutorial and you ask questions about the design so i thought it fits better in the Growroom Setup and Design forum.

The DIY is more like a tutorial forum were people post DIY articles.


----------

